# My front door drags on the carpet



## Shnookina (Jun 17, 2011)

Im moving into a new house soon but the front door drags on the carpet for a few inches just as you open it and same as its about to close. My landlord says it cant be adjusted and we cant have a proper look at it till we move in. Is it true he cant adjust it? I know its going to turn into a pet hate if not sorted so i want it sorted at any cost even if it means getting someone out to do something or even getting a new door. 
Any advice on the lowest cost way to sort this i will be grateful, by the way its a pvc door.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

Shnookina said:


> Im moving into a new house soon but the front door drags on the carpet for a few inches just as you open it and same as its about to close. My landlord says it cant be adjusted and we cant have a proper look at it till we move in. Is it true he cant adjust it? I know its going to turn into a pet hate if not sorted so i want it sorted at any cost even if it means getting someone out to do something or even getting a new door.
> Any advice on the lowest cost way to sort this i will be grateful, by the way its a pvc door.


You can't adjust the door up because the door jam and door come's as one unit . the only way is to move the complete door jan higher which would mean removing dry wall on both sides and at the top and move the whole unit up. putting a spacer under the door jam. A lot of work. It should have been installed better. The only was to salve this is to remove the carpet and tile where the door open's .Make a little square pad ???


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

You can either remove the carpet where the door drags and install vinyl or tile there or trim off the bottom of the door and add a door sweep with a flexible rubber bottom seal that will seal it when the door is closed.
In either case, you will need the landlord's permission and hopefully he will pay to have it done. The door sweep would be easiest and least expensive I would imagine.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree with Mike.


----------



## Shnookina (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi mike, that sounds like the best idea, I hope it will work! i asked my father about the door and he said the carpet would wear over time but i done want that to happen and i would like to put a door matt there as well. will have a look into this. thanks


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

I do that with each new carpet change where I work. Usually go from each side of the door casing and about 24 - 30 inches out.
This encourages new tenants to use a welcome mat or at least kick their shoes off before trampling across the new floor.:thumbsup:
The trick is getting the carpet tack strip down.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I agree completely with the previous comments, and they are most likely on the mark, so no debate there. It sounds though that by "new house", you don't necessarily mean "brand new", but new to you, and that maybe you haven't had a lot of time to spend there, so I would first rule out some other possibilites such as an improperly or loose sweep, a bunch in the carpet or padding, worn or loose hinge, etc. Not having been there, to know how closely you examined it, it could even be that it was actually hanging up a bit on the hinge side of the threshold, in which case it could even be as simple as adjusting it down a bit. I don't know your landlord, obviously, but just because he or she said that it can't be adjusted doesn't make it so.


----------

